# Emotiva XPR-5 Class H Power Amplifier



## LCSeminole (Mar 28, 2010)

This is Emotiva's first entry into their now top of the line reference line of products. 

http://shop.emotiva.com/collections/amplifiers/products/xpr5


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow, thats a monster. A new seven channel was eluded to but a new 5 channel was released, interesting.


----------



## LCSeminole (Mar 28, 2010)

There will be a 7 channel, the XPA-7, just not in their Reference line. The 7 channel cousin to this XPR-5 is in their Sherbourn line, the PA 7-350. There will be an XPR-2 and XPR-1 to compliment the XPR-5, as well as a Reference level processor and two channel pre-amp.


----------

